# jigging master or canyon jigging reel??



## hien361 (Jul 13, 2012)

hey guys i was debating which one to get, the JM pe3 or the canyon hs-15 jigging reel...please share your opinion about these reels..


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

JM of course, daughter has a PE6 and has slain many big fish with it without to much effort. They are amazing reels!! I only have one more reel to get her to set her up for life and that is going to be the PE10 in JM and then I am done getting her fishing gear. The rest is up to her when she graduates from college. FISH ON!!


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I would get a JM ,


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Canyon reels, which are OEM reels from China are decent. But JM PE reels are in different league. 
A couple of 600 lbs giant were landed using PE7 and PE8 and I fought three giant in 600 - 900 lb) using JM PE10 in P.E.I. ( if the 130 lb line didn't break, I could land them as they were within 20 yards away from the boat).
I landed 400 - 500 lb tiger shark in 42 minutes using JM PE10 in Bermuda last week.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

agree with Kil , rather have well know reputable reel than a OEM made in china


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

I had a JM PE6 to many problems got rid of it. *Made in China reels*. If you wanna tackle big fish and for it to last go with japan made reels.  Let see how long they last since they only been over here for couple years.


----------



## hien361 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hmm I might just have to get both and try it out, thnx for the replies guys


----------

